# Dark circles?



## rawrrawrrawramy (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have a quick question. I am really pale and I have dark circles under my eyes which are really noticeable since I am so fair. Would getting a spray on tan help my dark circles appear less prominent? What about tanning in a bed? Thanks so much to anyone who replies!!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure about a spray on tan, but do not go to a tanning bed. Some people here might go, but it is even worse for you than the natural sunlight.

Just find yourself a good concealer, and youll be fine.


----------



## Harlot (Jan 2, 2007)

When you tan, yes it does make your circles appear less darker since the rest of your face has a darker hue. But tanning beds arent really safe.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,

I would definitely try using a concealer. A couple of favorites: Eve Pearl (www.evepearl.com); The Everything Pencil (I think it's Judith August) and DermaColor by Kryolan (www.kryolan.com).

Hope this helps.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 2, 2007)

same problem here :[

but i dont think tanning is the solution


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the same problem. I'm using hylexin, but haven't really seen a difference yet. I think the concealers I've been using are too "chalky", so next time I go to sephora i'm going to look for a really creamy one with those light reflecting properties.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 2, 2007)

Forgive me for moving this twice LOL! I recommend NOT using the tanning bed, but finding a good concealer. Generally sometime with a yellow base is best for blue/grey circles. Or, in my experience, Avon Anew Ultimate Transforming Eye Lift actually works pretty well on diminishing dark circles.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2007)

oooh the only problem with a light reflecting concealer is you have to be careful when you take photos or you look like you have huge white circles under your eyes instead. I have shameful photographic proof of this, and speak from bitter personal experience, LOL


----------



## CubNan (Jan 4, 2007)

Be careful, I have damaged skin from bed and booth tanning.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 4, 2007)

I have hereditary under-eye circles, too. Just use concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bobbi Brown corrector is a good one.

Also making sure you drink eight 8oz glasses of water a day (no coffee, soda, or any of that crap) MIGHT help a little bit, if you don't do this already.


----------



## jjolove187 (Jan 5, 2007)

Like previously mentioned, I think that concealer is the best quick fix for dark circles.


----------



## tristen88 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gurl please DO NOT go to a tanning bed... skin cancer is way worse than dark circles... anyway im hispanic n darker tan but my cuz is half white n she uses fruit of the earth tanner in med to dark to help her skin be a lil darker than naturally is... is not orange or streaky.... but she said tha dark is a lil eh not as good. it sells for 2-5 dolla.... so hopefully you can experiment n see wat works... i would jus hate for u to go to a tanning bed tho so unhealthy!!! my cuzzin also mixes it wit lotion cuz she wants a bare color but she has used it plain alone n it looks normal....

TIP........... get a concealer that has a YELLOW undertone to conceal you circles, i dontn have dark circles but kno people that do n wen i go out for all nite n get that tired look i put a lil bit under mixed wit mooisturizer (only cuz i dont use foundations only powder) but u cann use it plain by itslef....

hope it helped...


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jan 7, 2007)

Spray tan if u must. Don't go to a tanning bed, those things are cancer in a box -if you really want that, just stand a little closer to the microwave, it's cheaper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Arnica cream fades mine.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2007)

AVOID tanning beds. they're a lot worse than sun.

i don't have dark circles but my skin is thiner around the eye, and my veins are more proeminent. i found a yellow based concealer with light reflecting is really working for me. it was a discontinued item from AgnÃ¨s b.


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 9, 2007)

I find that using a spray on tan does help a bit. I am quite fair, and I need to use concealor to cover up the darker colour under my eyes. If I use a spray on tan, it does tend to blend in a bit better.

It all depends on what look you are going for. If you don't want to wear any makeup, then to the fake tan, and see if your under eye circles look a bit less prominent. If you are doing your makeup, and you are trying to hide your under eye circles, then use a good concealer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onetwenty (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, I've also heard yellow based concealers work best for under eye circles. I believe Bobbi Brown has some good ones out in the market.


----------



## Laura123 (Jan 10, 2007)

Laura Mercier is a great concealer. But it has lanolin so not good if you have an allergy like me but it covers so well and is so creamy, not chalky. Think I'm gonna have to try Bobbi Brown though cause I just cant use Laura Mercier :-(


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 10, 2007)

PLEASE do not get a tan from the sun or even worse a tanning bed. It wil RUIN you skin and even worse leave you more suseptable to skin cancer (I know thats what everyone else has told you but it cannot be stressed enough)

I think a fake tan may help as it would bridge the gap between pale skin and dark circles. I like Fake Bake for the face, Olay Daily sun, Clarins facial fake tans but there are tons on the market. I just named these as I am very pale too. I would then recommend Bobbi Browns under eye colour corrector. Its awesome for cutting the dark shadows, I also love Amazing cosmetics concealer, its apparently got the highest amount of pigment in any concealer, Anyway, they both work for me. Good Luck


----------



## Eenax (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the same problem with dark spots (circles) over my eyes.

I'm using Hylexin (in poland it's a exclusiv cosmetic and cost a lot), but i dont see a results. I think I must still use a good covered cancealer.


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yall have convinced me not to go to the tanning beds!


----------



## christineab (Jan 13, 2007)

i have the same problem and have tried different brand of eye cream. till now havent got a clue to solve it yet


----------



## bizzy (Jan 13, 2007)

I have REALLY bad dark circles. I love Clarins Radiance Plus Self Tanner. It's really gradual so you don't get streaks or patches. And the color is great, not yellow or orange.


----------



## charish (Jan 13, 2007)

i like the neutragena self tanner for face, it works pretty good and it has spf 15 in it. that might help.


----------



## britesmile (Jan 14, 2007)

I bought some amazing concealer today at Bath and Body. The guy from Sephora tiped me off that they had it there. Anyways, it's so thick that I have to use all my strength to squeeze it out of the tube. I was wondering if it's supposed to be like that or do I have a faulty product. Tganks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vodkastars (Jan 14, 2007)

Definitely don't use a tanning bed. If anything it will probably make them stand out more. All you can do to hide them is to use a good concealer. What I do every couple of days is put cucumber strips.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

that's why i love it when i'm tan. my dark circles are gone lol in the long run, though, like others have said, DON'T TAN!


----------



## cathyx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking of trying the hylexin but then I read through the user reviews on Amazon (before I found MTU :yahoocool: ) and decided it was a lot of hype.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine is nothing like that. For forty bucks I'd take it back! Good luck.


----------



## debbieaikens (Jan 27, 2007)

That's a lot of money...is it really worth the money?


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

